# (S13/S14) KA24DE differences?



## quick108 (Apr 15, 2004)

Please specify all differences between S13/S14 KA24DE motors.

THANKS!!!


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

cams, obd1 or 2, and i think that is about it but not for sure might be other slight changes.


----------



## quick108 (Apr 15, 2004)

S13's rev a little bit higher too.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

S13's are a bit lighter as well and make for a good candidate for an SR20 swap.  The SOHC gives you more of a reason to do the swap!!!


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah any specific questions or general engine and model differances.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> S13's are a bit lighter as well and make for a good candidate for an SR20 swap.  The SOHC gives you more of a reason to do the swap!!!



he asked about ka24de differences not chassis differences


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i think the s14 had a better intake manifold


----------



## quick108 (Apr 15, 2004)

The manifolds are different?

The S14 seems tro have a less restrictive MAF sensor.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Kelso said:


> he asked about ka24de differences not chassis differences


Just helpin' him out. The post right above your comment asks for model differences as well. Thanks.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the differanfe between a S13 KA and a S14 ka is that the S13 ka is inside the S13

and the S14 KA is inside the S14


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> the differanfe between a S13 KA and a S14 ka is that the S13 ka is inside the S13
> 
> and the S14 KA is inside the S14


really? i always thought it was the opposite....damn. i'm a :dumbass:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> the differanfe between a S13 KA and a S14 ka is that the S13 ka is inside the S13
> 
> and the S14 KA is inside the S14



whoa whoa whoa... slow down!!! You mean to tell me that the engines go _INSIDE_ the car???  OMG OMG OMG OMG.. I'm calling my brother via sprint fast connect for 5 cents a minute! He must hear this news!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> whoa whoa whoa... slow down!!! You mean to tell me that the engines go _INSIDE_ the car???  OMG OMG OMG OMG.. I'm calling my brother via sprint fast connect for 5 cents a minute! He must hear this news!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


yeah dude....they go back behind your seats....duh!!!!!!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Stay on topic, boys.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

another thread gone down the drain!!....hahahahhahaahaha :loser:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

another diff from the S13 n s14 could be....um ah...........oh yeah! the frikin S14's have AIR BAGS!!!!!! yeah thats it!!!!!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Loki said:


> another diff from the S13 n s14 could be....um ah...........oh yeah! the frikin S14's have AIR BAGS!!!!!! yeah thats it!!!!!


bags are for [email protected]tches are for bitche$


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

man we S13 think more about power power, speed speed!!!!!1 but not about safety...


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Loki said:


> man we S13 think more about power power, speed speed!!!!!1 but not about safety...



so get a roll cage and a 4-point seatbelt :thumbup: ull be safe


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

who cares about safety? i want carbon fiber doors!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> who cares about safety? i want carbon fiber doors!


carbon fiber doors, and hood, even the hatch  fuck it lets make the quarter panels as well!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I want mine to be made out of dericious gelatin


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

well i can't compete with that!!!...lol


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> another thread gone down the drain!!....hahahahhahaahaha :loser:


welcome to www.nissanforums.com


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i said it huh?!? :fluffy:


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

200sxOwner said:


> welcome to www.nissanforums.com


Thats why I'm hardly here anymore.

Back on Topic:
S13 and S14 valve covers are a little different (one bolt). The head on the them are a little different (again by a bolt or two).


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Pacman said:


> Thats why I'm hardly here anymore.
> 
> Back on Topic:
> S13 and S14 valve covers are a little different (one bolt). The head on the them are a little different (again by a bolt or two).


ok wait i got a ka24de from a buddy of mine....they do engine swaps and he forgot what motor it came out of a 93 or a 96 is there a way to tell?


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

i have a ka engine from a 92, ppl tellin me the intake manifold is better from a s14 one, including the mafs. if that's true, then i guess i can get those.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

200sxOwner said:


> i have a ka engine from a 92, ppl tellin me the intake manifold is better from a s14 one, including the mafs. if that's true, then i guess i can get those.


s14 maf?? ppffftt.. just go z32 or rb25 maf


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> s14 maf?? ppffftt.. just go z32 or rb25 maf


well im bout to buy a rb25de mafs from a r32.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

TheNose247 said:


> ok wait i got a ka24de from a buddy of mine....they do engine swaps and he forgot what motor it came out of a 93 or a 96 is there a way to tell?


The S13 motor should have an extra bolt right behind the #4 spark plug wire.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

96 has obdII


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

thanks :thumbup:


----------

